# All slavic languages: with



## kloie

I have a question,where did the different forms of (z,s)come from?
Slovenian:z
Czech:s
Slovak:s
Serbian,Croatian:s,sa
Russian:s,so
Polish:z


----------



## Lubella

Ukrainian: з, із, зі (z, iz, zi)


----------



## Karton Realista

kloie said:


> Polish:z


Also ze
Z niczym, z nienawiścią,
Ze mną, ze względu
Ze is used to avoid consonant clusters hard to pronounce.
It originated from yers (zъ) and whether they were pronounced strongly or weakly.

I don't know why are they different among languages, though.


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovenian, it is z or s, depending on what letter follows.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I'm not sure I understand your question. What do you mean by "different forms" and by 'come from"?

In Russian *cо* is used before words staring with consonant clusters *с, з, ш, ж л, ль, р, м, в + consonant*, or starting with *щ*.

Otherwise we use *c*. 

There are some exceptions, but that is the general rule.


----------



## bibax

Czech: *s* or *se* + instr., from Protoslavic *sъn - сън*;

The consonant *n* is preserved in some cases (mostly as palatal ň):

snísti - съесть;
sníti - снять;
sněm < sъn + ьmъ - сейм;
s ním - с ним < sъ njim < sъn jim;

The prepositions s + gen. and s + acc. are of different origin. Also the preposition z (ze) + gen. is something else.


----------



## ahvalj

Slavic has inherited two unrelated prepositions, which in Old Church Slavonic 1000 years ago looked like _sъ_ "from (a surface), with" and _jьz/jьs_ "from (inside)". The former is cognate with the Lithuanian _su _(and further with the Greek _συν, _which in Greek is a loanword from a language like Thracian), e. g. _su sūnumi = sъ synъmь _"with son", the latter with the Lithuanian _iš_ and Latvian _iz _(and further e. g. with the Latin _ex_), e. g. _iš medaus = jьz medu_ "from honey".

In the end of the 1st and the beginning of the 2nd millennia, _sъ_ lost its final vowel in most cases, becoming _s_ or _z_ depending on the first sound of the following word. In the languages like Russian, where the initial _jь_ didn't drop, both prepositions remained firmly separate, e. g. Russian _с_ vs. _из_. In other languages, _jьz/jьs_ became _z/s._ For some time, both prepositions remained distinct before vowels, sonorants or _v_, but soon they merged into a single word with several phonetic variants depending on the surrounding. Ukrainian has partly preserved _jьz>iz_ (probably, after consonants), but has merged both prepositions anyway.


----------



## Gerry905

In Bulgarian it would be *с* or *със.*


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovenian, we have all three prepositions:

iz (from inside)
s/z + gen. (from a surface)
s/z + instr. (with)


----------



## nimak

In *Standard Macedonian* it is *со* [so] - _with_.

In poetry you can meet *с'* [s'] too, like in:

...Море, нели виде јунак да пoмине,
јунак да пoмине *с'* девет лути рани?...

[_...More, neli vide junak da pomine,
junak da pomine *s'* devet luti rani?..._]

Translated in English:
_...(Hey you,) Did you see a hero passing by,
a hero passing by, *with* nine deep wounds?..._


----------

